
Subway seeking $210M against CBC after 'factually incorrect' chicken report - cpncrunch
http://www.torontosun.com/2017/03/17/subway-seeking-210-million-in-lawsuit-against-cbc-after-factually-incorrect-chicken-report
======
phaed
> Subway's results were such an outlier that the team decided to test them
> again, biopsying five new oven roasted chicken pieces, and five new orders
> of chicken strips. Those results were averaged: the oven roasted chicken
> scored 53.6 per cent chicken DNA, and the chicken strips were found to have
> just 42.8 per cent chicken DNA. The majority of the remaining DNA? Soy.

Sorry Subway, the tests proved empirically that something was amiss,
regardless what your recipe "called for". I see this lawsuit as nothing more
than an attempt at damage control. Thought no one would notice you were short
changing Canadians, eh?

~~~
Hydraulix989
I haven't seen the methodology.

Nor am I sure how well things like PCR work with denatured (cooked)
nucleotides.

And the test came out of some university nobody's heard of.

If anyone has a link to the report, feel free to share. I struggled finding
anything useful on Google.

~~~
shakna
The skepticism seems well-founded: [0]

Though:

> However, the CBC has not released the methods and calculations it used to
> analyze the raw DNA data

It's a totally odd approach, and isn't backed by other testing.

[0] [https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/food-scientists-
weig...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/food-scientists-weigh-in-
on-50-subway-chicken-test-its-100-weird/)

~~~
Hydraulix989
From what I've heard, I'm questioning the scientific validity of their
results.

------
ethagknight
“Our recipe calls for 1% or less of soy protein in our chicken products,”
Subway told CBC.

So the 'recipe' for chicken does include soy? And just a wee bit, at that? Why
is it so common for these restaurants to sell soy as chicken? Why doesn't the
Poultry Lobby cut that out? I'm sure there are good reasons, I just find it
bizarre.

~~~
cpncrunch
See the ars link posted elsewhere in these comments for the reason.

